# Het wil alleen nog niet zo lukken om de vrede te bewaren



## CarlitosMS

Hello everybody

I would like to know the meaning of this sentence, since I don't know how to translate "het wil niet zo lukken". Literally, it would be something like "it doesn't want to succeed" but it sounds unnatural.

Context:
We bouwen huizen om orkanen te weerstaan
En maken schepen om in elke storm te varen
Er wordt gesleuteld aan een lamp die nooit kapot zal gaan
Het wil alleen nog niet zo lukken om de vrede te bewaren
(Vrede, Ruth Jacott)

Groetjes
Carlos M.S.


----------



## eno2

Let's add *'alleen*' and add  *'nog*' and add *'zo*'=> *only *staying peaceful doesn't *yet* want to succeed  *that much. 
*
That should at least convey the ironic tone. Someone else could perhaps make a proper  English phraze out of it. I'm off...

Or wait: *only* trying to stay peaceful didn't *yet* prove to be successful *that much.*


----------



## Hans Molenslag

CarlitosMS said:


> I would like to know the meaning of this sentence, since I don't know how to translate "het wil niet zo lukken".


Iets _wil niet lukken_ betekent hetzelfde als _iets lukt niet_, maar dan vooral na lange tijd proberen of na herhaaldelijk proberen. De betekenis van _willen_ moet je hier niet letterlijk nemen. Het is idioom.

_Nog niet zo_ betekent _niet_, maar dan zachter, minder direct uitgedrukt. Daardoor krijgt de hele zin een ironische bijklank.


----------



## eno2

'Willen' onpersoonlijk gebruiken,  bij een iets (het wil), valt uiteraard niet letterlijk te nemen.

'Nog niet zo' is een understatement.


----------



## Suehil

'... but we still haven't managed to keep the peace'


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> 'Willen' onpersoonlijk gebruiken


Nee, dat is geen onpersoonlijk gebruik. Een onpersoonlijk werkwoord is iets anders. Als je grammaticale termen gebruikt, moet je wel weten wat ze betekenen.


----------



## eno2

Twee keer mis.
*
1

'Het wil'* is wel degelijk *onpersoonlijk* gebruik in de eerste betekenis van Van Dale=>


> 1 geen persoon zijnde


DVD

Woorden als 'onpersoonlijk' en vele andere zijn niet het exclusieve eigendom van grammatici. Bij 'het wil' komen geen personen te pas en het is dus, algemeen gesproken, onpersoonlijk.


*2*

*'het wil'* is ook  onpersoonlijk gebruik van het werkwoord willen in de spraakkundige betekenis.

De spraakkundige definitie van 'onpersoonlijk' luidt immers.


> 1 a
> metonymisch; spraakkunst; van werkwoorden slechts een onbepaalde zelfstandigheid als onderwerp kunnende hebben
> •onpersoonlijke werkwoorden komen alleen in de onbepaalde wijs en de derde persoon enkelvoud voor, bv.: het regent, het sneeuwt


Willen is op zich zo geen onpersoonlijk werkwoord, maar is hier, in 'het wil' , wel degelijk en opzettelijk als onpersoonlijk werkwoord gebruikt. Wat de ironisch charme van de uitdrukking mede veroorzaakt.

Wat ik  zei:


eno2 said:


> 'Willen' onpersoonlijk gebruiken


klopte dus ook in de grammaticale betekenis.

Als je sneertjes plaatst, kan je beter zien dat ze kloppen.


----------



## eno2

Suehil said:


> '... but we still haven't managed to keep the peace'




We: that's personal.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Willen is op zich zo geen onpersoonlijk werkwoord, maar is hier, in 'het wil' , wel degelijk en opzettelijk als onpersoonlijk werkwoord gebruikt.


Nee, dat is onjuist. _Willen_ wordt ook niet in dit concrete geval als onpersoonlijk werkwoord gebruikt. Omdat er _het_ voor staat, betekent dat niet dat het een onpersoonlijk werkwoord is. _Willen_ is hier een doodgewoon hulpwerkwoord. Het hoofdwerkwoord van de zin, _lukken_, is evenmin een onpersoonlijk werkwoord.

_Het_ is hier geen loos onderwerp dat bij een onpersoonlijk werkwoord hoort, maar een voorlopig onderwerp. Het eigenlijke onderwerp is de beknopte bijzin _om de vrede te bewaren_.



eno2 said:


> Wat ik zei (...) klopte dus ook in de grammaticale betekenis.


Die reactie was te verwachten. Sommige mensen proberen er iets van op te steken als ze op een fout worden gewezen, andere gooien de kont tegen de krib.


----------



## eno2

Het is het ongebruikelijke onpersoonlijk gebruik van 'wil' in de 'het wil' constructie, dat dus geen letterlijk willen kan zijn, dat een  moeilijkheid kan veroorzaken voor het goed begrip  bij non- native leerders.



Hans Molenslag said:


> Sommige mensen proberen er iets van op te steken als ze op een fout worden gewezen, .


Je legde dan ook gewoon niets uit. Je volstond met een ex cathedra
 sneertje.



Hans Molenslag said:


> .
> _Willen_ wordt ook niet in dit concrete geval als onpersoonlijk werkwoord gebruikt


_1 Willen_ wordt  in dit concrete geval onterecht als onpersoonlijk werkwoord gebruikt zei ik en daar blijf ik bij.

Een derde (of vierde etc..) opinie is welkom. Liefst van een grammaticus

want  mijn gebruik van 'onpersoonlijk' in de algemene betekenis is in elk geval correct. Zoals ik bewezen heb vanuit de definitie.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Je legde dan ook gewoon niets uit.


Ik geef je de juiste grammaticale termen op een presenteerblaadje. Doe je huiswerk en zoek ze zelf op, bijvoorbeeld in de ANS. Daarna kun je komen meepraten.


----------



## eno2

Je gaf initieel niets dan een onterecht ex-cathedra sneertje .
Termen moet je ook nog correct toepassen en interpreteren en daarmee  zit je verkeerd bezig in deze zoals ik over de hele lijn bewees en daar stopt het hier bij voor mij.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Je gaf initieel niets dan een onterecht ex-cathedra sneertje .


Mijn opmerking was hoegenaamd niet onterecht. Je sloeg de plank flink mis.

Waarom dan niet meteen een taalkundige uitleg erbij? Om de zoveel tijd kom jij met grammaticale verklaringen aanzetten die ronduit fout zijn en gebruik je taalkundige termen die je overduidelijk niet beheerst. Dat zou op zich niet eens zo'n groot probleem zijn als je er tenminste oren naar had wanneer je op je fouten gewezen wordt. Maar keer op keer reageer jij als door een wesp gestoken en ga je er automatisch vanuit dat de ander ongelijk heeft. Dan gaat een mens zich natuurlijk niet telkens weer uit de naad werken om een uitgebreide taalkundige verklaring voor je op te schrijven. Parels voor de zwijnen.

Niemand hoeft een grammaticale bolleboos te zijn om aan dit forum deel te nemen. Maar doe dan niet alsof je het allemaal weet. Wie hier komt om vragen te stellen en bij te leren, krijgt _wel_ hulpvaardige antwoorden.



eno2 said:


> Termen moet je ook nog correct toepassen en interpreteren en daarmee  zit je verkeerd bezig in deze zoals ik over de hele lijn bewees en daar stopt het hier bij voor mij.


O ja, stom van mij. Ik moet de termen "ook nog correct toepassen en interpreteren". Hoe kon ik het vergeten.


----------

